

TumblrThemr: Making Tumblr theme development a little less head-desky - makenosound
http://tumblrthemr.icelab.com.au/

======
grease
Awesome ! Leaves you thinking: Now why didn't the folks at Tumblr come up with
something like this

------
1tw
This looks great - I've been putting off making changes to a couple of themes
for ages because of the head-deskyness (the constant cutting and pasting is
especially irritating).

------
bkudria
Thanks for this!

